# Problem mit Drucker HP Photosmart C5180



## Faye (9. Oktober 2011)

Hallo Leute,

Ich hoffe ich hab das richtige Unterforum erwischt, falls nicht sorry 

Ich habe ein Problem mit meinem Drucker dem HP Photosmart C5180. Und  zwar druckt er Tabellen falsch aus, heißt versetzt bzw. lässt Spalten  aus und druckt dafür andere Spalten drei- oder vierfach und das versetzt  so dass Tabellen unbrauchbar werden... Glücklicher Weise sind in den  Vorlesungen nicht viele Tabellen enthalten, jedoch nervt es trotzdem...

Ich habe bereits versucht den Drucker zu kalibrieren und habe die  neueste Software installiert und verschiedene Einstellungen für das  Drucken bei Acrobat benutzt (die Vorlesungen kommen im PDF Format).

Im angehängten Scan befindet sich die Tabelle unter Punkt 1.2, wie man  erkennen kann ist die Tabelle nutzlos.... (Ziele: Richtziele des  Studiengangs Mechatronik, Leitziele der Hochschule Hamm-Lippstadt wurde  einfach 3x hintereinander gedruckt, auf der anderen Seite Medien Skript  wird gemeinsam erstellt). Ich hoffe man kanns erkennen, wenn man es vergrößert, die Tabelle ist ein bisschen klein.

Hoffe mir kann jemand helfen =(

Danke im vorraus!


----------

